# Dx Code for charles Bonnet Syndrome



## Julie M. Cox (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for this syndrome? 


Thank you! 

jcox@peacehealth.org


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

Encoder says it is 368.16.

Hope this helps.


----------



## melybu (May 12, 2016)

*Charles Bonnet Syndrome*

SuperCoder:  H53.16 Psychophysical visual disturbances       ICD 10


----------

